# All of the transfer is not applying to the t-shirt with SemoImprints 1 color transfers. Help please!



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok I am pressing SemoImprints 1 color transfers on Gildan Pocket T's using the suggested print pressure and heat settings. This is the result I am getting. Any suggestions? The image overall is not sticking to the shirt. In some places it is just coming off completely. I tried different heat settings within the parameters they suggest and the result was the same on all the prints.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Check the actual temperature of your press, a lot of presses can differ to what the temp is set at and what pressure are you using.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

I will get my hear gun and check it. I don't get it though I pressed the front pocket and it did fine. The images where printed on the same sheet.


----------



## CMedina (Jun 21, 2012)

Prepress the shirt to take out the moisture.


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

If the pocket pressed ok then I'd say you need more presure as the pocket area is thicker than the rest...
Just my guess

MM64


----------



## DecalGuy (Nov 26, 2007)

I always use a pillow when pressing shirts with a pocket. The one I use is from Stahls and can be found here: Heat Press Accessory Kit | Stahls


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

I am still trouble shooting trying to figure it out. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Get a better tool for checking temperature....
RPK-PYRMTR : Digital Pyrometer & Surface Probe Kit : Geo Knight & Co Inc
Readings from a IR Laser Gun can sometimes be off depending on how much the surface you are checking reflects heat...


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

royster13 said:


> Get a better tool for checking temperature....
> RPK-PYRMTR : Digital Pyrometer & Surface Probe Kit : Geo Knight & Co Inc
> Readings from a IR Laser Gun can sometimes be off depending on how much the surface you are checking reflects heat...


Thanks I will look in to that.


----------

